# Generic ieee 1284.4



## Gazza31080 (Jun 18, 2004)

Just re-installed windows, it keeps finding new hardware generic ieee 1284.4, but can't find software. I can't find a driver any where. Also my usb printer doesn't get recognised and i can't print. Please please help!!!!  

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## pronute (Feb 13, 2003)

Is this OS you just installed Windows XP? If so, did you install SP1? The drivers for USB 2.0 are in SP1, and the driver for your fire wire is on the chipset drivers disk from the motherboard.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

As Pronute said, you'll find the drivers with your motherboard CD. You should have installed it immediately after the OS was installed. You might also want to install your AGP driver from the CD, as not having latest AGP drivers can cause problems in some games/apps. That isn't the issue here, but just for future reference and the health of your system.


----------



## Gazza31080 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, it is xp, and all the chipset drivers are installed. Also all xp updates are installed, any clues?

thanks


----------



## mafu10 (Nov 26, 2004)

Gazza31080 said:


> Thanks for the reply, it is xp, and all the chipset drivers are installed. Also all xp updates are installed, any clues?
> 
> thanks


I noticed this thread with no final answer when having a similar problem earlier this week.

I had the same problem when re-installing XP and attempting to install a USB printer. It took me a while, but I eventually realised that the IEEE 1284.4 problem only occurred when I plugged the printer into the PC, and when I removed it, the problem went away. The problem was that I had to install the printer drivers and then attach the USB cable when the driver install prompted me to do so, this cleared the IEEE problem and allowed me to install the printer, which is now printing with no problem.


----------

